
Codegen for type safety in Go - jqcoffey
https://www.calhoun.io/using-code-generation-to-survive-without-generics-in-go/
======
eknkc
There are also a couple of code generation tools availbale such as
[https://github.com/cheekybits/genny](https://github.com/cheekybits/genny) and
[https://github.com/joeshaw/gengen](https://github.com/joeshaw/gengen)

